# A few newbie questions :-)



## hailinguk (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi There,

I'm a newbie to this and was going to start with cold process but have decided to try melt and pour first as it seems less scary!!

I just have a few questions I hope someone can help me with:

1. To make a layered soap, is it witch hazel you spritz on before adding each additional layer?

2. How much fragrance can be added per 500 grams?

3. When using a mould, how long does it have to stay in there for before you can pop it out?

4. Does it need time to cure like CP soap or can it be used once hard?

Thanks so much


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Witch hazel has too much water. You need alcohol.
500 gms is about 17.6 ozs. I use about 1/2 oz. to 1 lb. so that is about 14 grams. You can use a little bit more if you like.
You can take the soap out as soon as it's completely cool.
MP does not need time to cure. Make sure you wrap it when you're done, so the moisture doesn't evaporate.


----------



## hailinguk (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for this.

Ref the alcohol, can I just use vodka or is there a specialist type I need?

Thanks


----------



## Hazel (Oct 19, 2010)

Ooops! I see while I was typing the info was already answered. 

However, you can find a lot of info and inspiration in the Melt and Pour Forum. Also, About.com has lots of melt and pour info which you might find interesting to read.

http://candleandsoap.about.com/lr/melt_ ... g/77242/3/


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

hailinguk said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for this.
> 
> Ref the alcohol, can I just use vodka or is there a specialist type I need?
> 
> Thanks


I don't know if you live in the US, be here you can buy isopropyl alcohol. It has ingredients that make it unfit for drinking, but it works with MP.


----------



## babygirl (Oct 19, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> hailinguk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Would that be rubbing alcohol?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

babygirl said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you can use that.


----------

